# Show videos of your horses :D



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i have a buuuuunch of videos. including a birthing video, but i wont post that one unless someone asks lol and sorry some are kind long! kudos to you if you watch em all! or even all of one ****
Kitty the horse we rescued




horses being retarded lol












sparta








back to back bareback failed and success








Charlie


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

My riding <3
First horse is mine, second is a lease.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

my 8 year old TB mare Demi going on to win our division at Hagyard Midsouth Team Challenge this past October


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Me and Sheena




 




 
Me and Raven





 
Me and Rosie


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh I've got a ton, lol.

















































 
Here's my channel with lots more:

YouTube - equiniphile's Channel


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

oh.....my....gosh..... your video "back to back bareback failed and success" made me laugh so hard i couldnt breath...... your horse was like "OH MY GOD!!!!! please im eating, how would you like me to sit on you at dinner time?!?!?!" bahahaha roflmbo


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ahaha yeah we pick on her all the time. and it's really good for her. as it really desensitizes her and gets her used to alot of different stuff lol


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

At an AQHA show in 2009






At an AQHA show in 2010






The 2010 All American Quarter Horse Congress (Champions in the youth jumping!)






At home working on a gymnastics line

No critiquing please.. I just posted because the OP said so


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> ahaha yeah we pick on her all the time. and it's really good for her. as it really desensitizes her and gets her used to alot of different stuff lol


 forsure!!!!! i need to do that with my kids!.....XD


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Here are some of my boy Homer. 





 




 
YouTube - Acatraz2001's Channel
This is one of a horse I rode for someone. 





 
These are of ponies from a stable I worked at


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Woops, meant to put this in, not the channel


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Alcatraz i saw your vids those are some nice horses! But just a tip for ya you gotta release more. Your jabbing the horse in the mouth everytime it jumps. Soon it'll realise that it hurts to jump and they'll start to refuse. That's also why alcatraz is throwing his head... to try to get more rein


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

My reins are long, he is actually more honest now. We adjusted his bit, he had a rope over his nose and we discover he didn't love that. I will say I was unbalanced in the last video coming down, but I haven't had a horse complain about my release. Thanks for your advice though.


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone else wanna show there horse videos or more?!!!!


----------

